# Hi New here/questions about introducing new mice members



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, I am new well... I not really new. I have made an a account 2 months ago... Just never actually posted on these forums until now. So anyway Mine name is Kairi, as I stated in the sentence the previous I am new here. I am not really a first time Mouse pet owner I just have a question about introducing a female to other groups of female mice....

*Mod note: I have moved the rest of this post to the Behaviour forum where you will probably get more replies at: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13328*


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------

